# Johann Hoff



## GuntherHess (Aug 24, 2009)

People find these bottles all the time but you dont see good ads like this for the product very often.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Johann-Hoff-Malt-Med-BEER-bottle-1893-Exposition-CARD_W0QQitemZ300339945889QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45eda7e1a1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 24, 2009)

I love pixel generosity! Thanks Matt for the "Hoff Stoff" []


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 24, 2009)

..that's the 2nd biggest Hoff bottle I have ever seen...[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2009)

COOL AD. SEEN A BOTTLE OR TWO...HUNDRED OF THESE AND NEVER REALISED IT WAS MEDICINAL. BOUT ANY THING WAS BACK THEN. THE DOG LOOKS LIKE SOME STRANGE MIXTURE OF LAB AND PIT BULL? I WAS TRYING TO THINK OF THE TWO BIG DISPLAY MED. BOTTLES I HAD LONG AGO. DIFF. CO. AND BOTTLES. PEOPLE TALK ABOUT SAMPLES ON HERE.WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW MORE BOUT THE LARGE STORE DISPLYS. JUST WON'T COME TO ME.JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2009)

the rule of thumb for the 19th century was , if you could drink it or eat it , it was advertised as medicinal.  I bet you think i'm joking ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe it.. even the "health benefits" of cigarettes were touted, and not in the distant past!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sure cigarettes have prevented many murders and beatings!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2009)

I usually have one right after...[8|]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 26, 2009)

after what????????????????????[][][][][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2009)

[] ...whaa, can't a guy insinuate around here??


----------

